#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  O q eh range de ip???
Ola para todos, estava lendo um artigo, e vi uma faixa de ip demonstrada assim: 10.10.1.0/24, o q seria isso, como saber quais ips foram envolvidos nessa faixa??? Como sou novato em informatica, agradeço a resposta...

----------


## mistymst

Vou dar um breve resumida no que eh esse... mais informacoes voce pode encontrar em livro de TCP/IP ou artigo.

Bom o ipv4 eh de 32 bits, o que sao didivods em 4 de 8 bits (ou seja xxx.yyy.zzz.www) 8 bits conseguem representar ate 255 em decimal. ( ou seja de 0 a 255, 256 posicoes) eh o maximo que voce consegue por ai.


bom o /24 indica que eh uma classe C, onde apenas os ultimos 8 bits variam (hosts) os outros 24 sao fixos (subnet), em outras palavras. o ip 10.1.1.0/24
varia de 10.1.1.0 ate 10.1.1.255

Eh basicamente isso, (claro que nao eh soh isso), mas a principio foi o que voce perguntou <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------

e se eu quiser especificar uma rede que varie de 10.10.0.0 a 10.10.255.255??? Obrigado.

----------


## Danilo_Montagna

ae vc tera isso aqui

10.10.0.0/16

onde /16 = 255.255.0.0

ou seja... 65.534 endereços possiveis.. ou seja, maquinas que poderiam fazer parte dessa rede... sem ter um roteamento...

a formula usada é : 2 elevado 16 - 2 = 65534

2 = devido a ser um numero binario, ou seja, 255 = 11111111, 240 = 11110000
16 = numero de bits disponiveis para hosts na rede, ou seja, 255.255.0.0, cada octeto (0) equivale a 8 bits de hosts..
-2 = devido ao network ID e o broadcast da rede nao poderem ser usados.. vc desconta sempre 2 endereços do total geral..

a rede entao seria identificada assim:

Network ID = 10.10.0.0
Range para Hosts = 10.10.0.1 - 10.10.254.254
Broadcast na rede = 10.10.255.255

[]&acute;s



<TABLE BORDER=0 ALIGN=CENTER WIDTH=85%><TR><TD><font size=-1>Quote:</font><HR></TD></TR><TR><TD><FONT SIZE=-1><BLOCKQUOTE>
On 2003-03-31 17:10, Anonymous wrote:
e se eu quiser especificar uma rede que varie de 10.10.0.0 a 10.10.255.255??? Obrigado.
</BLOCKQUOTE></FONT></TD></TR><TR><TD><HR></TD></TR></TABLE>

----------


## marcosmamorim

Recomendo a vc uma apostila sobre TCP/IP muito boa onde poderá aprender sobre host/rede.

São duas apostilas pequenas e objetivas:

Apostila TCP/IP


Marcos Amorim

----------


## Benzatti

O numero que vem depois do / no munero do ip eh a mascara de subrede...
...essa eh uma forma resumida para facilitar.

----------

